# Hampton Roads Working APBT Club



## HRWAPBTClub (Jul 2, 2013)

Residents of Norfolk, Virginia Beach, Chesapeake, Hampton, Newport News, Portsmouth, Suffolk, and north west North Carolina!

A new (and from what I see the only) American Pit Bull Terrier Club is starting up. We want to provide a safe, fun, judgement free environment for owners of ALL pit bulls, from workers, showers, and rescuers. We want to begin to host shows and awareness events, and just have fun with our dogs. 

The Hampton Roads Working American Pit Bull Terrier club is in it beginning stages, we are simply looking for members to develop and plan, and hopefully roll out, and host its first show by next spring. 

Started by a husband and wife team, and owners of 3 APBTs. The president, Ali Dolceamore has been working professionally with animals for 15 years now, and specifically with the APBT. From working at the county level in the shelter system, ivy league vet clinics, showing, competing, to working with some of the greatest trainers in the country. They now currently own property in Portsmouth, VA, where they train dogs of all breeds for all tasks. They have found a lack of activities for the working APBT and want to begin spreading the news around the Hampton roads area, for a working APBT club. Please join us in celebrating this magnificent breed. Please call or text Ali at 801-349-6914 for more detail, and find out how to get involved! 

Thank you! We look forward to meeting other enthusiast just like us.


----------



## HRWAPBTClub (Jul 2, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/HamptonRoadsWorkingAmericanPitBullTerrierClub

PLEASE LIKE US ON FACEBOOK!


----------

